# Butch-adoption not limited to local



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Here's the link for more info and more pictures:

http://www.hua.org/Dogs-For-Adoption/Butch2.html

He's got they eye thing down pat, doesn't he?


[attachment=47918:Butch1.jpg]


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh I hope that sweet little boy gets a good home. :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

That is EXACTLY how Dino was at the very first, before he learned he could trust us.

I bet he cleans up REALLY nice too!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

He has such a sweet little face. It is very sad that he has had such a horrible life. I hope that he finds a loving furever home.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

HOLY MOLY ... little Butch is so adorable!!!!! Totally swoon-worthy!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Does anyone know how to become his pal?? ($$) Steph (Josie's Mom) let me know how you went about it I'd love to sponsor him!!! (Yes much saner to do this then to add to my pack)


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

[attachment=47933:Butch7.jpg][attachment=47934:Butch9.jpg][attachment=47935:Butc
h3.jpg]

Had to add more pictures. This little guy is killing me. Same age as Tucker-same face-life is not fair. Poor sweetie. I think it so amazing that even though he is so afraid of people, he will still give them a chance and snuggle. They rarely give up-some mill dogs do, but most just keep on hoping someone will love them.

It has been 5 months now for Cheeto the Papiloon of patient, tender care, and he has come so far. But...he still is afaid you are going to kick him. If you walk too quickly toward him, he hunkers down and gets ready for the kick. But most of the time he is a wiggly little Happy Pappy. Dances all day long and makes us laugh all day long, too. After 7 years in a mill. How can they retain their spirit that long? Puts the millers to shame. And after being matted and dirty for so long-he still cares about his grooming. Licks himself every night like a cat for about 20 minutes, just before he goes to sleep. Makes sure every hair is clean lying just right. Shocking that they don't just give up!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!!! He's so precious. Bless his wee little heart. :wub: 


I'm certainly looking into sending a donation. Gosh, poor little guy. I'm thrilled though.
Glad he's on his way to the good life. 

I just want to give him kissy, kissies.


----------

